# Where in Cornwall



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi, We have decided to scrap our trip to France and spend our pennies in the UK instead

We are heading to Cornwall starting off at Plymouth, working our way around any-clockwise

Would love some suggestions on what not to miss and also recommended CL or CS sites to stay at

Alan H


----------



## caz650s (Feb 15, 2009)

Trewithit bay ... between Tingagel & boscastle


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Godrevey Park Hayle) for the beatiful beach and and dunes.

rogerandveronica


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Porthcothan beach twixt Mawgan Porth and Padstow. Nice campsite on edge of Padstow town when a pleasant walk through fields and almost aerial views of the Camel lead to the rivers edge.

Sod of a climb back up if you are obese like me. But even for me.. worth it.

http://www.padstowtouringpark.co.uk/ Stuff and roads much improved since we were there.

This one is at Mawgan Porth and a couple of hundred yards from Mawgan Porth beach which has a shop and not sure if the garage still is open.

Lovely people run this small site and her dad is a magician hence the name. They also have a lovley bungalow to rent out overlooking the sea.
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=2074


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Isn't in funny, we lived there for 25 years, and never toured there, we went in the car.... so I can't be much help, my favourite areas though are the Lizard, and around St Just - ie the tip of Cornwall....

But where to stay I can't say....sorry.

Be careful it can be full of tourists, and it is a bit of a rip off....so I hope you have a great time.

I would say avoid Newquay itself, but there are some wonderful coastlines, and we have done it all but in the car, just not camped...

Carol


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies so far
Have plotted them into autoroute
Keep them coming

Alan H


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

If you want what I think are the best pasties in Cornwall - when you go to the Lizard, go to Anne's Pasty Shop - she has won loads of awards for her pasties, and the little book you can buy was written by her mother. (She used to be a client of mine, and I always stopped to pick some up.

Tell her if you get there, Carol from Cornish Connexions sent you - she might remember me....and you might even get a free pasty.

http://www.connexions.co.uk/lizardpasty/index.htm

Found her little web site...

Here's a link to some of their camping sites too:

http://www.connexions.co.uk/php/ftafinder/sub_ftaFinder.php

Carol

PS - Mind you I love St Ives too - but do not go down into the town with a motorhome - roads too narrow, there is a large car park if you follow the signs.

Fowey is another nice spot and there is a CL at the top on the main road going in which is flat - several are not - this is on the road from Lostwithiel to Fowey and NOT Par to Fowey - (those are the sloping ones). Again do NOT drive down into the town, but you might be lucky and drive the mh towards the Bodinnick Ferry and you can usually get in the overspill car park, which is a fairly level walk into the town - and you may be able to park overnight if you are lucky - but it depends... The top car park in Fowey is sloping and the lower one is much better

A good pub is in Golant, The Fisherman's Arms - (that's where we used to live), but again, parking would be a problem but they do do boat trips up from Fowey. Alternatively, if you want, you may get away with driving towards Golant, and then NOT going down into the village, ie before the S bends - and go straight on towards the church. As you get to the church is a layby and you could park there and walk down into the village (keep on along that road and it goes on down passed the church into the village and along the quay...

There are quite a few camping sites on your way into Mevagissey, but I can't vouch for any in particular.

Carol


----------



## 110497 (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.carlyonbay.net
big site - short walk to the sea, through the golf course (keep your head down) - shop and takeaway. Low bridge on one route in so take care.
Eden project not far away.

Godrevey- definately worth a visit and Lizard village - parking on the green and find the pasty shop - you can see them being made - eat them hot!!

Porthleven near to Helston has a small harbour, car park through the village on the left.

Have a good time


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Carol recommended the St Just area & I'd second that. We're off to Trevaylor site just outside the village in a couple of weeks, it used to be great when we tented so fingers crossed. I'll post a review when back.


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Has someone moved Plymouth


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

\This one is right in the village of Lizard. The village has good food places and excellent coast walks. The site is not the cheapest but is certainly different!
www.henryscampsite.co.uk


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Cornwall*

  

If you want a free night or two, try St Blazey central car park. Park up right next to the Police Station. Had no trouble there last month. No facs at all but no road noise.

Cornwall is NOT Motorhome friendly and parking charges are VERY high in all car parks.

We live in Devon and like the South West but those charges!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! off to Germany next week.

Paul and Ann


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Biglol said:


> Has someone moved Plymouth


There's always one :roll: 
Bet you check the spelling of all posts asweell :wink:

Alan H


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Cornwall is a place where you have to know where to go - alot isn't set up for motorhomes, but there are places where you can go and nothing is enforced. Fave points to go are places like the lookout and perranporth, or even pop on the top road to st aggie. Quiet and you wake up to a good view! In perranporth, like so many other surf hot spots, there are so many surf vans staying there, nobody cares! You have the security of having lots of others around too - usually quite a community.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> Cornwall is a place where you have to know where to go - alot isn't set up for motorhomes, but there are places where you can go and nothing is enforced. Fave points to go are places like the lookout and perranporth, or even pop on the top road to st aggie. Quiet and you wake up to a good view! In perranporth, like so many other surf hot spots, there are so many surf vans staying there, nobody cares! You have the security of having lots of others around too - usually quite a community.


Rainbow Chaser - how wrong, a lot of people do care, those who have paid a lot for their properties and then get this all summer - it is like Spain, and no doubt if you were one, you would care too..

It is like everything else, please remember where you are and have a thought for the local community.

Carol


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

carol said:


> Rainbow-Chasers said:
> 
> 
> > Cornwall is a place where you have to know where to go - alot isn't set up for motorhomes, but there are places where you can go and nothing is enforced. Fave points to go are places like the lookout and perranporth, or even pop on the top road to st aggie. Quiet and you wake up to a good view! In perranporth, like so many other surf hot spots, there are so many surf vans staying there, nobody cares! You have the security of having lots of others around too - usually quite a community.
> ...


Must admit I am not into wild camping, which is why I was after recommendations of CL/CS sites

I have noted all suggestions and I am now getting quite a list of where to go, so keep them coming please

Many thanks 
Alan H


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

To be honest Alan there isn't too much scope for free overnighting - the Cornish have tried to make sure of that - and from what I hear, the costs, especially in the summer are very high - and I wouldn't pay them, but the countryside and coast are something else - and definitely worth seeing.

Roads are narrow, high hedges (which are rarely that, they are stone made with grass growing out of them, so do be careful - many a motorist has fallen foul of them. Just drive slowly and you should be OK, we didn't go in for passing places either, unlike the Scots,

I nice site, and I am trying hard to think of it, south of Mevagissey, SeaView I think, one of the Best of British Sites - near a lovely beach, (we get to it - not in a motorhome!) via a coast road from Mevagissey where you have to cross a field - opening and closing the gates as you go - but it is accessed from the aforementioned camp site. Friends stayed there, the reason I went to collect them for the day. Here is their web site:

http://www.seaviewinternational.com/

There was also another over 50's camp site we passed on the left driving towards it from the main road access...

Carol


----------



## 110497 (Mar 10, 2008)

Seaview International
went there quite a few years ago - thought it was good but friends went year before last and said it was too expensive and facilities not brilliant.
? buses but handy for Lost Gardens of .......


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Take plenty of dosh,eg. the seal sanctuary at Cury, 4 concrete ponds, about 10 seals,cost, four adults (2 of us pensioners ) two grandkids age 3 and 6.
SEVENTY ONE POUNDS. Saw it all in an hour.

St Ives, carpark on the side of a mountain,you have to get a bus (pay) into the town, £5, little self drive motor boat £10 for fifteen minutes.

Goodbye Cornwall.

Stan


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I did say it was expensive - much better if you buy a local paper or pick up some of the tourist leaflets as there is often a discount 

We find especially around holiday times there are always ads for children or an adult to go free.

We ended up buying a yearly ticket to The Milky Way as the grandchildren like it - so it works out cheaper and we also get the OAP discount 

Cornwall is definitely a rip-off area, lovely - enjoy the scenery and find the parks and beaches, they are free at least, then it will be a cheaper holiday.

Camping sites were always expensive as well.

Carol


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

carol said:


> I did say it was expensive - much better if you buy a local paper or pick up some of the tourist leaflets as there is often a discount
> 
> We find especially around holiday times there are always ads for children or an adult to go free.
> 
> ...


Hi Carol

Quite agree with you,Cornwall is definitely a rip-off area, plus the grandkids
didn't quite fancy the beach in the rain.
Did look for vouchers off the car park charges and motor boat ride but couldn't find any.


----------



## speedytincan (Dec 22, 2005)

*Cornwall is definitely a rip-off area,*

I don't agree, it's just as expensive in Devon and many other parts of the British Isles. And unfortunately for some when Cornwall was designed and built it was the year before tourists and motorhomes had been invented !!!!!

There are fantastic coastal walks as many know, if that's to energetic for some, try a motorbike/ scooter, you get to many places not accessible by car or motorhome.

P&S born again bikers.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just go to the back of your C&CC book and you will find plenty of holiday rallies down there. 

We did one in Marizion (spelt something like that) it is a 3 week rally for about £8 a night I think, right next to St Michaels mount. We just didn't like the crowds in Cornwall, but we did go in the middle of August. 

The Devon and Cornwall DA's seem very on the ball and they have loads of rallies you can choose from. 

Have fun
Mandy


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Rainbow Chaser - how wrong, a lot of people do care, those who have paid a lot for their properties and then get this all summer - it is like Spain, and no doubt if you were one, you would care too.. 

It is like everything else, please remember where you are and have a thought for the local community. 

Carol

I do live there! And no-one minds! The reason being that visitors are the bread and butter of the town - you give it up for six weeks of the year, that is part and parcel of it.

You get to stroll the 4 miles of flat open sand in the winter - don't stand a chance in the summer.

Everyone that lives there accepts and understands that - and most are letting to tourists anyway! There are so many holiday let houses and flats there it is unbeleivable - but that is the nature of the town! No-one minds the surfers at any time of the year - it is deemed better than fistral and beleive me, the local bobby is evil, so if anyone whimpered once he would be seizing every vehicle he could with total and utter pleasure!

They really are very accomodating and realsie what it means to the economy - yes it can be annoying sometimes, but if you live here you accept it as life!


----------

